# Looking for a bass player in HK



## adrien13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi there,
We are a band of rock/grunge/funk looking for a bass player.
You can hear some demos on our soundcloud : /chance-chaos
We did a couple of concerts at the wanch and Joe Bananas.
If you like it or think you can add your style to it, contact me !
Adrien
/snip
Chance & Chaos


----------

